# help on open gills



## Bryanleec (May 19, 2008)

hello, im just new to this forum and im very thankful i found this site. 

Ok, this is my story.

I just changed my big fish (big female flowerhorn) because its not showing some features i am looking for in a flowerhorn. humps..

So, i changed it with a 1.5inch (little flowerhorn, i still dont know the gender). i gave the big one to my friend and later it died. i dont know what happend.

before i put my little new flowerhorn on my aquarium, i performed a complete water change, cleaned all the components and cleaned the pebbles. the aquarium has no fish but has (clean)water, and the water pump is running all day (3 days). After 3 days, i bought the little flowerhorn and put it on my tank. fed it with frozen red blood worm, it was normal at that time because it was eating. until... on the 3rd day, the gills where open, i thought it was mad ,but it was open all day long. i was worried because all that it ate goes out of the open gills and nothing goes in to its stomach. The breathing is fast. i really dont know why the gills were open.

Until now, its been approx. 3 weeks and still the gills are open. im still feeding it but with flowerhorn feeds(pellets). The fish is still active, it still accepts the food but the food are still going out of its gills.

Sorry for the long story.

Can anyone help me please  please[/list]


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Have you checked the water parameters? Ph, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

When you cleaned all the components, did you change out or replace the filter media?

It is possible that your tank had a mini (or full) re-cycle.

As for the older FH, if your friends water parameters were different enough, it could have easily shocked the fishes system which can often lead to death.


----------



## Bryanleec (May 19, 2008)

ok so thats my problem :-? how to measure those parameters?
sorry for the stupid question, but i really dont know how to do it. as of now, im changing water once every week.

about the filter media... opps  i did.. changed. is it wrong?
Now, im using the so called biofilter, my friend taught me how to do this. i will be using this for the rest of my fish's life

About my old FH, yeah your right it shocked the fish. it was (i think) 2 years old.  
poor fish

so, for example if i dont know how to measure, any other options?
or medicine?

i really appreciate your reply/replies.. thanks so much


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You need to pick up some test kits at the fish store. At the very least, you need to monitor ph, ammonia, nitrate and nitrites.

If the tank is going through a cycle (and I bet it is) you may need to do daily water changes to keep the levels where they need to be.

The changes and water quality can do long term damage to a fish's internal organs.

Feed minimally until you know that the tank has completed it's cycle.

If you don't understand what is meant by the nitrogen cycle, take a look in our library and read up on it a bit.

Kim


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Bryanleec said:


> Now, im using the so called biofilter, my friend taught me how to do this. i will be using this for the rest of my fish's life


Also, could you explain your filter set up (band name or a picture or two) so we can make sure we give you the right advice.


----------



## Bryanleec (May 19, 2008)

Kim,

I had read some(but not all) of your posts regarding Illness, Health & Nutrition, and i think you know almost everything. Thank you for your reply.
Ok later after work, i will go to one of our petshops here and ask for a test kit.

ok so daily water changes? by how many percent? 10%? 
BTW. where is Southern Ontario located?

MalawiLover,

In my filter compartment, approx 3"x6"x3" in dimension, i placed tiny pebbles. Compartment height is 3", so i placed 1.5" deep pebbles. above the the pebbles is a sponge to filter the waste, the sponge dimension is 1"x1.5", is does not cover the entire pebble area.

I will be posting some pictures later(fish & filter).

You know what guys, this site rocks!! i really enjoyed reading some topics & the library..
It has some info that i dont know.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I learn something new every day, Bryan...Just like everyone else!

Once you check the water parameters and post back with them, we can determine how many water changes you need to do and how often.

I'm in Canada.

Kim


----------



## Bryanleec (May 19, 2008)

i was not able to find the test kit. i will try another shop tomorrow after work.
i hope i can find one 

guys, u know what, i just observed something in the fish! i think its a good news (hehe for me)
The fish just learned how to swallow the food without going out of the gills!
Although some food goes out but it still manage to eat all of it. 

ok here are the pictures...

the filter compartment:



























the fish:






















































And... what is this?? something growing.. 









what is that growing??
Sorry for the poor pictures of the fish. it really moves fast.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

After seeing the pics, your fish looks like it has some deformities, and I believe that may be your problem.

Kim


----------



## Bryanleec (May 19, 2008)

that sounds no good... deformities are the one in the red square?

i will find topics related to deformities

poor little fish


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Bryanleec said:


> MalawiLover,
> 
> In my filter compartment, approx 3"x6"x3" in dimension, i placed tiny pebbles. Compartment height is 3", so i placed 1.5" deep pebbles. above the the pebbles is a sponge to filter the waste, the sponge dimension is 1"x1.5", is does not cover the entire pebble area.


Your filter is similar to what is called a wet/dry filter. The bacteria colonize the pebble bed. The bacteria are what convert the toxic ammonia and nitrite in to less toxic nitrate. The filter pad starins out the big gunk so as not to clog the pebbles. As long as you get good turn over ( the number of times per hour the enitre water volume of the tank can circulate through the filter) this arraingement should wook fine. You will have to monitor the nitrate levels and do partial water changes on a regular basis in order to keep the nitrate level low (recommended is less than 40 ppm). While nitrate is not the quick killer that ammonia and nitrite are, elevated levels do have long term affects of the fishes growth, immune system and length of his life.

Also, as the fish grows you will likely have to increase the size of your filter. The more waste he produces (bigger fish=larger volumes of waster) the larger the pebble bed will need to be in order to accomodate enough bacteria to filter the water effectively.



Bryanleec said:


> that sounds no good... deformities are the one in the red square?


While the growth thing does look suspicious, the general shape of the gill plates and neck (if fish had necks) looks wrong.


----------



## Bryanleec (May 19, 2008)

Yeah its something like the gills are growing fast than the fish :? it really is wrong.
but the way it swims and eat, its normal..


----------

